# June Machines!



## circlotron (Jun 5, 2015)

I recieved a tracking number for my PM-25MV from Nicole. It's scheduled to arrive Monday.


----------



## MSD0 (Jun 5, 2015)

circlotron said:


> I recieved a tracking number for my PM-25MV from Nicole. It's scheduled to arrive Monday.


How long did you have to wait? I'm thinking about ordering one.


----------



## circlotron (Jun 5, 2015)

I ordered in November. UPS just called. I now have to wait until Tuesday.


----------



## heathh (Jun 5, 2015)

I also received my tracking number today for my PM25-MV. No phone call from UPS yet, but it's on its way.  I ordered mine in late April. I think lead time all depends on stock level and when the next shipment will be in when they sell out current stock. I've gathered from this forum that it's worth the wait and I'll let everyone know when it comes in and gets unpacked.


----------



## Dman1114 (Jun 5, 2015)

Not sure what he has  stock for the PM25 - mv.... ordered mine a few days ago.... said they had about 60 + machines to go through.....  should be shipping out next week sometime...


Did anyone go with the power feed?

I bought the starter kit for mine


----------



## MSD0 (Jun 5, 2015)

Dman1114 said:


> Not sure what he has  stock for the PM25 - mv.... ordered mine a few days ago.... said they had about 60 + machines to go through.....  should be shipping out next week sometime...
> 
> 
> Did anyone go with the power feed?
> ...


Sounds like it might be a good time to pull the trigger and order one. I'm planning on getting the power feed and DRO.


----------



## Chipbreaker (Jun 6, 2015)

Ordered pm-25mv on Feb 9th, added on mill starter kit. Playing the wait game impatiently added 2 axis dro. May 18th still playing the wait game added table power feed. Now the real pain begins can't wait for my new toy to arrive. I haven't received tracking info yet, hopefully I will have Christmas in June.


----------



## Drgas (Jun 6, 2015)

I received my shipping confirmation too and look for the mill on Monday or Tuesday.  Woo Hoo!


----------



## Dman1114 (Jun 6, 2015)

Im thinking that its almost better to order it early....  pay it off.  then you keep adding stuff to it before it gets here.    a little easier on the wallet...  (easier to hide from the wife)  .

I would like to get the power feed too.  but i know I'm gonna need all kinds of other tooling first so....


----------



## mksj (Jun 6, 2015)

I added a power feed to my mill at a later point, but wish I had done it sooner.  Great for repetitive cuts and getting a clean smooth finish. Your hand gets really tired after a few passes when cutting deep or long cuts. Also, depending on the material, I only cut from one direction, so bringing the table back for the next pass is a breeze with the high speed power feed buttons. Well worth it.


----------



## mcoak (Jun 6, 2015)

I also received shipping confirmation.  Machine ordered in early May. Only option I added was the DRO.  Didn't notice that a power feed was available.  Is this a generic kit or do I need to order from QMT?


----------



## Chipbreaker (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't think its generic I called and asked if they had the option for power feed for the pm-25mv. $300 later it comes with the machine


----------



## GlennS (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm still waiting for shipping confirmation, ordered mine early March.  Should hear something by end of this week hopefully!


----------



## barnbwt (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds like the PM25's are going out the door first; anyone gotten confirmation on a PM1228, so far?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 9, 2015)

I ordered my PM25 in the middle of March, picked it up at Quality Machines last Thursday.  Met Nicole and Matt, had a good time talking with them  while they loaded the machine in my Subaru.  I've already made a bunch of chips, and a couple of neat attachments/improvements.  One I'm pleased with, a knurled knob to spin the drawbar.  I'll see if I can load an image. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Uh I had to eliminate part of an arbor press between the camera and the machine, it looks funny under the vice in front.
Here's the knob.


----------



## GlennS (Jun 9, 2015)

Received shipping confirmation and tracking information today!


----------



## 0110-m-p (Jun 10, 2015)

Got mine in yesterday, but only got far enough to take the top and sides off the box for an initial inspection.


----------



## toddimus (Jun 10, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> I ordered my PM25 in the middle of March, picked it up at Quality Machines last Thursday.  Met Nicole and Matt, had a good time talking with them  while they loaded the machine in my Subaru.  I've already made a bunch of chips, and a couple of neat attachments/improvements.  One I'm pleased with, a knurled knob to spin the drawbar.  I'll see if I can load an image.
> Uh I had to eliminate part of an arbor press between the camera and the machine, it looks funny under the vice in front.
> Here's the knob.



T Bredehoft, I'm waiting for my PM25MV (and PM1228 lathe too).  I was curious if you could take some photos of the DRO installation.  From your photos, I'm assuming that you bought the DRO package from PM.  They didn't have the 3-axis DROs available when I ordered, so I'm going it alone.  I also wanted to get the Easson ES-12 display, which is harder to find.  DRO Pros doesn't have it available.  

I just ordered the ES-12 head from SRA Measurement, but I need to figure out what lengths of scales to get for it.  Could you measure the lengths of the scales from end to end (i.e. the outside length of the scale housing)?  Also, can you measure the actual travel of each axis on the mill itself?  What actually stops the travel for the Y and Z axis?  I'm assuming the stops on the front of the table are what stop the X axis.

I hope I'm not asking too much.  It will give you an excuse to go out to the shop and spend some time with your new toy... I mean... machine.  

Cheers and thanks in advance!
Todd


----------



## toddimus (Jun 10, 2015)

The forum won't let me edit my last post so I'm adding another.

T Bredehoft,
One other question... how much space is there with the Z travel all the way down and the Y travel all the way towards the column?  I'm assuming the factory way guards (rubber pieces) might get in the way.  I'm thinking of how to install the X-axis scale in that area.  A photo would be awesome too.

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## brav65 (Jun 10, 2015)

toddimus said:


> The forum won't let me edit my last post so I'm adding another.
> 
> T Bredehoft,
> One other question... how much space is there with the Z travel all the way down and the Y travel all the way towards the column?  I'm assuming the factory way guards (rubber pieces) might get in the way.  I'm thinking of how to install the X-axis scale in that area.  A photo would be awesome too.
> ...




Hi Todd,

I have posted some pictures of my DRO install here:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm25-mv-from-the-beginning.26618/#post-234314


I made a lot of custom brackets and took a lot of time to make sure everything was installed so that it could be removed/adjusted easily and was well protected from debris.  There are 1001 was to do it and none of them the "right" way. Just do what makes sense for you.  I was not super concerned with lost travel as I don't do any big stuff yet, bu may regret that in the future.  We will see...


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi, Todd,  I've been busy in the shop on another project, the one my son calls his night job.   My machine is set up with a project in process, I'd just as soon not run the table around,  The X stops are set just under 20 inches apart, I haven't attempted to move them, yet Y doesn't have stops, don't know how much it moves, either but yes the rubberized fabric way cover is there, between the table and the column, so is the DRO cover.  It is as long as the table, minus one inch on the right end. 

I opted for the two axis DRO, for two reasons, 1) I saves between 10 and 15% of the cost by not ordering the Z DRO, and 2) the quill has one.  If you look at my picture you'll notice a 1 in travel indicator hanging on the power box, it measures the head movement. I've been plunge cutting using the quill, and it seemed to be OK, with the exception of some unwanted vibration, but as light as the mill is, its expected.  I'm away tomorrow, will be back tomorrow night (Thurs) if I've missed some of your questions, keep asking, I spent 30 years doing this, (machining and coaching new tool room members) and mind not at all.


----------



## Dan_Austin (Jun 10, 2015)

I got my tracking number today as well.  I had also hoped for a 3 axis DRO, but regrouped and have started
the TouchDro build.  I think I will need a couple 24" scales and a 12", but I also think I will wait until the
mill arrives next week before spending money on scales too long or worse too short.


----------



## toddimus (Jun 10, 2015)

Brav,  
Thanks. I saw that thread and you had sent me some photos too. Nice job, by the way! Since this is another batch of machines I thought there may be small differences. I know these are supposed to have the 3 bolt head, for instance. I also wanted to see how others have done it. 

T Bredehoft,
Thanks for the info. I figured the 3rd axis was an incremental adder and I might regret not having it. 

To everyone, I would love to see more photos. In particular, your DRO installations. More ideas are always welcome. 

I won't get my machines until early July because I asked to delay the shipping because of logistics on my end.  So all I can do is plan and think about them... And enjoy them vicariously through you guys. 

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcoak (Jun 16, 2015)

My PM 25 arrived!  It arrived at the nearest UPS Freight terminal last week but we couldn't arrange a day.  I was surprised that it was delivered on a full size semi.  I met the driver at the closest paved road intersection, inspected the boxes and hauled it back with the tractor.


----------

